# Case of vertigo



## jmas24 (May 24, 2018)

Ok. I’m in my early 50’s, and maybe I’m getting a little slow, but I’m noticing since I’ve been driving the M3 (5 months, 6,500 miles), I’ve been a little light headed, slight feeling of veritigo as if I’m on a carousel. I was going to see my doctor about it until I realized that it was the result of my “slightly aggressive” driving behavior. The torque on that car is literally causing some brain matter upstairs to slosh around! Anyone else experiencing this? I have taken my driving a couple notches down since, but maybe I need to start wearing a crash helmet,


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

jmas24 said:


> Ok. I'm in my early 50's, and maybe I'm getting a little slow, but I'm noticing since I've been driving the M3 (5 months, 6,500 miles), I've been a little light headed, slight feeling of veritigo as if I'm on a carousel. I was going to see my doctor about it until I realized that it was the result of my "slightly aggressive" driving behavior. The torque on that car is literally causing some brain matter upstairs to slosh around! Anyone else experiencing this? I have taken my driving a couple notches down since, but maybe I need to start wearing a crash helmet,


I suggest when you go to the Dr appointment, you tell them you expect your new car's acceleration may be the cause, and let us know what their expression is 

but seriously, hope you figure it out and get the vertigo figured out - that sucks


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

Looks like you need to enable chill mode.

But do make sure you see the doctor anyway!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

jmas24 said:


> Ok. I'm in my early 50's, and maybe I'm getting a little slow, but I'm noticing since I've been driving the M3 (5 months, 6,500 miles), I've been a little light headed, slight feeling of veritigo as if I'm on a carousel. I was going to see my doctor about it until I realized that it was the result of my "slightly aggressive" driving behavior. The torque on that car is literally causing some brain matter upstairs to slosh around! Anyone else experiencing this? I have taken my driving a couple notches down since, but maybe I need to start wearing a crash helmet,


A few years back I had a VERY bad case of vertigo and it took several months to clear up. The ENT doc told me that there are something like 50 different reasons you might get vertigo. It's not something to mess around with and this car doesn't accelerate THAT aggressively. If you've had it for 5 months then were not talking about the performance version. I'm not one to go see a doctor unless I really need to but if you're having symptoms I'd highly recommend getting it checked out. Better safe than sorry with something like this. Just my 2 cents worth, hope you feel better and it doesn't come back.


----------

